# Creepy clown/carnival music



## JasonXIII (Aug 24, 2010)

I have been looking for a while now for some good creepy clown or carnival music, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Scary Circus music thread


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

*Evil clown music*

http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=8


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Last year I used Poison's _Evil Clown Music_ in the main house/maze and Gore Galore's _Circus of Freaks_ in the vortex tunnel. They go together like popcorn and soda.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

http://sounddogs.com/ and search for scary circus, or anything else you can think of.


----------



## JasonXIII (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks guys, helps out a lot


----------



## DJCarolina (Sep 10, 2010)

Nox Arcana also has a CD called "Carnival of Lost Souls" which is a great disc for circus/carnival themed haunts.


----------

